# I wish I had this problem



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, I need suggestions on how to get Piper to gain a few ounces. Her backbone clearly shows and she needs to put on a touch of weight. Would a lump of peanut butter work or is this not a good idea? I've tried adding extra meals, but that's not working. What are some high cal treats? Ideas?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would just give her time. Weight gain needs to be slow and steady, it is healthier that way. If she is on a good diet now and eating well she will put the weight she needs on. 
I usually feed an extra meal of tripe for gaining weight, lots of people give goats milk. I don't know how easy it will be to get those where you are though.


----------



## Sunshine_icicles (Jan 5, 2015)

I have big dogs, so take me with a couple grains of salt and be prepared to downsize anything I say, lol!


If my big (84 pounds) male Rock starts dropping weight because we are training too hard, the only things that will put it back on him are eggs and oil. Four or five eggs a day (and my boy will eat them in any form--cooked, raw, accidentally dropped on the floor...) plus several squirts of salmon or flax oil. And that is in addition to his kibble, normally just plopped on top. 

For a small chi, I personally wouldn't do more than 1/2 teaspoon of peanut butter if you want to give it as a topper or a treat. Peanut butter is really fatty, and too much too quick can cause acute pancreatitis. Painful and no fun. 

Gradually increasing good quality kibble is always best until they are at optimum weight. You can even give her what you've been giving her, but add another serving if kibble for lunch or bedtime snack. But, if kibble just isn't cutting it, then adding protein and fat is necessary. In my house, that protein is egg, and that fat is the oil. Rock turns skin and bones when he's working and training hard. 

If you wanted to go my route, I would start out with only a tiny amount of oil until her system gets used to it so she doesn't get loose stools. Maybe like 1/4 to 1/2 a teaspoon on her kibble? And only use eggs if she's not allergic, I haven't been on the forum long enough to know if your baby has allergies. The egg you could scramble and just give her as a treat. Great source of whole protein, and wonderful coat enhancer.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

How's she eating? Is she a food driven dog or is she only eating when necessary. I agree to give it time. She's only been with you a short time, and it takes time to see results with something like this. What are you currently feeding her? You could also try adding fish or coconut oil to her food and see if that helps.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

She only eats when necessary... maybe. She seems to like it better when I soak and heat it. I've tried adding a extra meal and she just stares at it. I moistened her kibble with raw beef juice and she tore into it and finished it, but then upchucked. I'm inclined to think she ate too fast or too much, rather than the juice (aka blood) being the problem itself. I may try it again in a few days with a smaller amount. I'm feeding her NuLo that came with her but have started adding some Wellness Core small breed since NuLo isn't available here. I think I'll try some coconut and fish oil (not at the same time, of course) I rotate between Wellness, Fromm, and Beaverdam. Do you think I should use a canned topper? She loved the Ziwi venison/tripe wet food. She also loved Pedigree canned, but won't be getting that. I don't want to get her spoiled on the Ziwi canned for my budget's sake.


----------



## Sunshine_icicles (Jan 5, 2015)

If she's only eating when necessary, then I would say she needs extras. My dogs aren't picky, so I plop their extras right on their kibble. But they watch their bowls like starving Dementors from the world of Harry Potter, so no issues with them refusing plain kibble. 

I like whole foods as extras, which is why I like eggs. But, you can try everything from a bit of cottage cheese, some Greek yogurt, the beef juice is fine too. 

I think you're doing just fine with her, and you've got lots of options.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

zellko said:


> She only eats when necessary... maybe. She seems to like it better when I soak and heat it. I've tried adding a extra meal and she just stares at it. I moistened her kibble with raw beef juice and she tore into it and finished it, but then upchucked. I'm inclined to think she ate too fast or too much, rather than the juice (aka blood) being the problem itself. I may try it again in a few days with a smaller amount. I'm feeding her NuLo that came with her but have started adding some Wellness Core small breed since NuLo isn't available here. I think I'll try some coconut and fish oil (not at the same time, of course) I rotate between Wellness, Fromm, and Beaverdam. Do you think I should use a canned topper? She loved the Ziwi venison/tripe wet food. She also loved Pedigree canned, but won't be getting that. I don't want to get her spoiled on the Ziwi canned for my budget's sake.



Hmmmm do you think she just doesn't like her food? I def think adding fish oil or coconut oil is a good start. Braxton became very picky about her kibble (Fromm) so I started adding Stella and chewys to her kibble and she loves it! It's very pricey, but I have met a fig who doesn't love Stella's or even Primal may help. And it would def bulk her up a bit too. You could even add it to her Ziwi peak.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I ground some Stella & Chewey's in the blender (yes, really I did) and sprinkled it on her food a couple days ago and she wouldn't touch it. It always works for Mickey, so it surprised me that it didn't entice her at all. I'm going to try it one more time. I'm going to try the beef juice again and watch that she doesn't overeat or eat too fast. I'm going to pick up coconut oil at the grocery. Can I get fish oil at GNC? I can coax her to eat from my hand, what's up with that?????


----------



## Sunshine_icicles (Jan 5, 2015)

GNC does carry fish oil. I think they have capsules. Which might be the perfect chi size. Just get a pin or needle and puncture a hole in the capsule, and squirt contents on her food. Toss the empty capsule in the trash where she can't get it--it's a choking hazard. 

I give my Dobers several (like 6-8 caps each meal)of the 1,000 mg capsules when I can't find the liquid oil. So, one cap for yours would probably be ideal.


----------



## Sunshine_icicles (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh, and I'll post a supporting link when I find it, but if you're going to be doing coconut or plain fish oils, you should also supplement with a tiny amount of vitamin e oil. They make vitamins e oil caps too, they're cheap and you only need a tiny amount. This is only if you're going to be doing fish or coconut oil consistently. If you're just going to do some oil until she gets back to weight, it's not as crucial to maintain her balance every single day.


----------



## miascloset (Jul 24, 2014)

I have to second and third the coconut oil....I don't think mine would touch the kibble without it added.


----------

